# Does anyone want to do a group buy from Sweet Maria's?



## lookseehear

Just gauging interest really. I know Steve at HasBean sells a lot of different greens but it's always nice to try different suppliers, and Sweet Marias have a really great Choice and sell in bags of 1lb which seems a nice size to try a few out.

The postage looks to be around $50 but split between 5 or 6 that might not be so bad. I was thinking of buying 4 or 5 1lb bags for myself, so let me know if you wanted to do the same.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Not to change the subject (much), but anyone interested in ordering green beans from the USA might also want to try Metropolis' Greeline, the green version of their excellent Redline Espresso. 5 pound minimum order.


----------



## Terence du Plessis

I have just joined the forum and seen your post. I know it's been a while since you posted this, but if you're still keen, I would be interested in joining you. I was thinking about buying an eight pack sampler from Sweet Maria's. Perhaps we could share this as I am new to home roasting, but really keen to give it a go. Let me know.


----------



## Spazbarista

Most UK roasteries will sell you greens if you ask.

These were the last people I used:

http://greencoffeeltd.com/asp/ourcoffees.asp#gcBRAES1

Seems a bit crazy to pay worldwide shipping when you can get the same stuff from down the road


----------



## ronsil

These were the last people I used.

Bean variety & prices look good. Also noticed the postage seems to remain at £5 for 1 pack or 10. Is that correct:confused:


----------



## Spazbarista

Yes it's a flat rate postage.

I went there specifically for the BSCA #1, as they are the only place that sells it without taking the piss on price. I also bought some Daterra Bruzzi which I ballsed up yesterday when I roasted it.


----------



## Terence du Plessis

Good point Expobarista, and you're right. Thanks too for the link.

Since I'm new to all this, I've been looking at websites to see what's out there. I really liked Sweet Maria's approach as set out on this page. http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee/samplers/green-coffee-sampler.html. Specifically, their view that "trying a sampler is the best way...to get started home roasting, especially if you are *not sure* what coffee to choose." That's me all over!

I guess another approach would be to get the views of forum members of what a 'good' spread of beans might be and then buy 3 or 4 packs from down the road.


----------



## Spazbarista

I think a good tactic is to perhaps to try relatively inexpensive beans from a wide range of origins and learn what roast points give you the optimum flavours. For example try an African bean and discover how it needs a gentle touch or you'll burn of its prized floral tones, or equally how some of the traditional Indonesians don't exhibit much flavour until past a certain roast point. The thing to remember is that you need to rest the beans for maybe a week before they release their full flavours.

HasBean are a bit pricey, and a bit centred on American beans, but you can't beat them for roasting tips

Bella Barista do some reasonable bulk buys


----------



## lookseehear

I gave up on home roasting a little while ago - at least until I decide to buy a Behmor/Gene Cafe so I probably wouldn't really be interested any more. Green coffee ltd looks good though!


----------



## Spazbarista

Terence, I've just noticed that you haven't got a roaster and plan to use an oven.

Definitely don't bother spending much on beans then!

A reasonably cheap alternative is to use a popcorn maker.


----------



## Terence du Plessis

Terence, I've just noticed that you haven't got a roaster and plan to use an oven.

Definitely don't bother spending much on beans then!

That's right, Expobarista! I was planning to use a cast iron pot (dutch oven) on the stove just to give it a go. I'll take your recommendation not to spend too much money on beans.

On another note, the way you describe the bean flavours above is exactly the sort of information I was asking about on this thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6833-where-to-start

Thanks!


----------



## Spazbarista

Well I'll have a hunt later and see if I can find a few links for you to peruse.

There used to be a few givens with regional flavours but at the higher end of the market changes are afoot that are challenging truisms. I've recently had a Sumatran bean that tasted more like a Kenyan and some Brazilian stuff that has been outstanding. In fact the biggest surprises for me are coming out of Brazil. It's a bit like going shopping for French wine and discovering that the most interesting stuff isn't coming out of the big Bordelaise and Burgundian appellations, but from unknown places in Pays d'Oc


----------



## mike 100

Coffee Bean Shop are now selling green beans If it helps


----------



## mike 100

Just had an email from Bella Barista re green beans, now selling at a discount, if anyone is interested check the website


----------

